# Dealer allocation games



## Classj (May 4, 2010)

So I am not sure what to do here. Could use some advise guys. Sorry for the long winded story but I don't think I have experienced anything like this before. 

I negotiated and signed a deal early last week with a local dealer we have bought from before on an ordered 2018 X3 M40i. They planned on modifying a 112 status build with a December build date since I need the car for winter. 

Three days later. I don't have the production number. They finally admit that the allocation they were looking at was sold "just before" my deposit was received and they need to wait for more allocations from BMW. They make a few calls, cannot get an allocation and finally tell me me it will be sometime in mid Feb before I got a car. 

Disgusted. I cancel that deal and they are processing a refund. 

This past Friday I went to another local dealer and explain the issue. They show me their inbound list with a 112 allocation with a December build date they can modify. We come to a deal (not quite as good as the first one I had but decent for a December build), and another deposit later they claim they will modify the car and email the build info in an hour. 

I call Saturday afternoon since the email never materialized and they now tell me that the 112 build they had was actually an ordered car for a customer and they did not realize this. They claimed they procured a replacement late December build slot from another dealer and will email me the production info. This ends up actually being a 111 status without a build date so I call BMW genius Monday. The build is estimated as the last week in Jan. So a Feb delivery after all. They dealer is acting surprised and trying to find something sooner. 

I have ordered a few cars in the past (German and domestic). It just seems insane that two Northern NJ region dealers can either be this aloof or willing to take money against taken allocations. 

I am honestly disgusted with the second dealer as well since I ended up spending more money for basically the same build week. I am trying to give them some space to make this right. 

Would BMW NA have any ability to help here? This will be our third BMW in the family. I don't know what else I can do to remain loyal to the brand short of buying a car in a color I don't like off the lot.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Unfortunately, I doubt that BMW NA would be able to assist you as NA is just the importer and the ordering/sales process is via the 'franchise' center. How much of a discount did you receive off the X3, as being a all-new model there is demand, especially with the great press reviews. I would insist on a status 111, as you don't know when it will change to 150. With the winter season any X vehicle will be in high demand, as the X5 sales have been outstanding consider EOP is August 2018. What is the rush that you need a vehicle by February? End of lease? If so you can always extend your existing BMW FS lease up to 6 months with production number. Have you tried the New York dealerships? You might want to look at the large dealer list for Group F's that have a lot of allocation in the northeast. Have you cross referenced which group these 2 dealerships were in?

Here is the link: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1172473


----------



## Classj (May 4, 2010)

Thanks. I got 8.5% discount from the first dealer before rebates. Second dealer is around 6.5%. 

My winter car was in an accident so I started shopping for a replacement. My other cars are all summer only. I decided on the x3 m40 and the first dealer assured me that they could have a car in about 4 weeks. 

With the way this mess happened I think I will have to wait the extra 4-6 weeks or settle for another build in stock.

The first dealer was not an F dealer and more aggressive on price. Second one is a much higher volume dealer and is in group F. Both are NY metro within 20 minutes of Manhattan.


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

Classj said:


> So I am not sure what to do here. Could use some advise guys. Sorry for the long winded story but I don't think I have experienced anything like this before.
> 
> I negotiated and signed a deal early last week with a local dealer we have bought from before on an ordered 2018 X3 M40i. They planned on modifying a 112 status build with a December build date since I need the car for winter.
> 
> ...


That's just horrible! I don't believe that they didn't know... I think they just wanted your deal.

If you want to drive down to the D.C. Metro area for pickup, I can put you in touch w/ my CA at a high volume dealer.

Here is my story. Last year in December, I wanted to order an X5 3.5d and they weren't producing it yet. The 2017 diesels were going to start production the 3rd week of Jan.

My dealer didn't have an allocation spot until Feb and they were upfront about that. They did tell me that they would work their magic and get me an allocation for the 1st week of production (where there were going to be 19 X5 diesels produced). And you know what, 2 days after I made the deal, my dealer did get 1 of the first 19 allocation spots for me.

I refer all my friends to this dealer and they give out great deals. PM me if you're interested and I'll give you my CA's contact info or I can intro you to him personally.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Op, that sucks... I dont think BMW NA is going to be able to do anything for you, as ibiza said. The dealerships were likely trying to close business. I have only ordered a couple of BMWs, but I never left without the number. If they were showing you the allocation slot, there was NO reason they couldnt give the production number before you left, instead of "we will email you in an hour".

The "lessons learned" (sorry most people who work in corporate America, and are on this board buying or leasing BMWs have likely sat through at least 1 "lessons learned" project summary meeting) from this is, if they are showing you an allocation in the system, and say they have it now, there is no reason they cant give it to you RIGHT THEN... within 5 minutes. Any attempt to "we will get back to you with the number" means they havent actually done it yet, for one reason or another.

The reason could be innocent, could not be, but if they have an allocation, they can give you the production number on the spot (at least when the sales manager inputs the order, which I would want before I left).

Unless I HAD HAD to have a car, I would want to cancel from that second dealer, and want my deposit etc back. They would have to make it VERY right for me to not do that, and by VERY right, I mean better than the deal you had at the first dealership by at least 1k. 

Here is a tip that might work (might not) to get a decent concession out of them. THINK about what you would want.. What would "turn that frown upside down" if they gave it to you. If they are sorry, and you get to someone with some actual authority (Sales Manager, General Manager), they will likely apologize and say something to the effect of "how can we make this right for you".

You want to have an answer to that statement that makes sense... something like "I have thought about that, and right now I want to cancel the order because I am so disappointed. I would be looking for an additional (insert dollar figure ) off the price we negotiated for the loss of the vehicle for the winter for me. This is very inconvenient, but if we could do that, I think I would be very satisfied with the outcome."

Something like that... but with a dollar figure in mind that gets you a better price than you were getting in the first place at dealer 1... 

If they dont do it , or offer anything, I would definitely cancel.


----------



## Classj (May 4, 2010)

Thanks guys and that is pretty much where I am at. I spoke with the second dealer again today and they claim they are working the issue. I have little faith they will get it fixed. I basically accused them of bait and switch and requested they make this right in some fashion. When I signed the second deal the SA claimed the individual who does the ordering was with a client so could not revise the order for a bit. Lesson learned there. 

The car is a new release so getting a decent discount on the first build took a few days of emails and calls. That basically got flushed away to a lesser discount with the second deal but I figured since they are one of the largest in Bergen County, I service my wife's car there, and had a December build, it was good to go. 

I was tied up all day today at work. I guess tomorrow will involve some phone calls or a visit to the dealer and possibly hunting for a different allocation at another dealer.

I think a December build is a lost cause at this point so I don't think any other car from another dealer will come quicker. At the very least I will feel better dumping dealer 2 if they can't make this right.


----------



## leshik (Sep 7, 2002)

Get a subaru. After 20 years owning BMW's. I'm realizing that there is nothing special with BMW's anymore. You can get a better car without the stupid hastle.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

Century West BMW in LA did exactly same thing to me. BS'd me about allocation. I submitted credit app, locked the number, after 4 weeks no allocations.

Now every time I custom order the BMW, my conversation start with ask of production number, and call to BMW genius (1800) to verify the build week#. First thing I ask->do you have current allocation available and for which week. Then I proceed with credit app and locking the number. There is no sense in negotiating the numbers with the dealer if they don't have current allocations.

When I ordered my last 2015 X5, CA gave me 5 production numbers on the phone and told me to pick any one of it based on the week# you like. All of them were sitting in status 111. 

Dump them and talk to Rkinra and do the order with his dealer.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just as an FYI, sometimes once a vehicle is marked as Priority 1 (Customer Sold) in the system, its Prod Date will be moved up. Not saying a late Jan build will magically be moved up to now, but it's very possible it will be an earlier build than its current estimation.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

leshik said:


> Get a subaru. After 20 years owning BMW's. I'm realizing that there is nothing special with BMW's anymore. You can get a better car without the stupid hastle.


I assume you are being sarcastic. I've had a ton of Subies, sold them too, and my wife still works for the brand. Great value cars. But they are NO BMW!

And you can't custom order like you can a BMW.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

TN_3 said:


> Just as an FYI, sometimes once a vehicle is marked as Priority 1 (Customer Sold) in the system, its Prod Date will be moved up. Not saying a late Jan build will magically be moved up to now, but it's very possible it will be an earlier build than its current estimation.


:thumbup: 100%


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

Infosec said:


> Now every time I custom order the BMW, my conversation start with ask of production number, and call to BMW genius (1800) to verify the build week#. First thing I ask->do you have current allocation available and for which week. Then I proceed with credit app and locking the number. There is no sense in negotiating the numbers with the dealer if they don't have current allocations.
> 
> When I ordered my last 2015 X5, CA gave me 5 production numbers on the phone and told me to pick any one of it based on the week# you like. All of them were sitting in status 111.


I've suggested this before, but I'd skip all the "allocation" language. It's an internal term that many outside of BMW have picked up on, and in my time on the 'Fest it has been a key source of angst.

Allocation internally is when we get allotted cars. What we get are production numbers in an "On Order" status.

So as Infosec does, don't ask if they have allocation. Ask if they have an on order production #, or just a production #.

If they are upstanding Centers, they will know the difference and get you accurate info.

I've printed the document called the "DAR" to show them the production slots we have. Or printed one of the units on order, to prove we have the production slot.

But once you get focused on "allocation," it gets too easy for a dealer to say, "Sure, I have allocation," knowing that _usually_ at the beginning of the month they will get allocation and likely a production number for your model. *Usually*


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

MJBrown62 said:


> I've suggested this before, but I'd skip all the "allocation" language. It's an internal term that many outside of BMW have picked up on, and in my time on the 'Fest it has been a key source of angst.
> 
> Allocation internally is when we get allotted cars. What we get are production numbers in an "On Order" status.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: MJB is the man!


----------



## Classj (May 4, 2010)

At this point I am going to try to stick it out and hope the build gets bumped up a bit now that it is priority 1. I made a few calls and the best I found was a week 3, status 111 slot which is not enough to make me jump through hoops to switch dealers. 

I spoke to the GM at the second dealer and their position is that **** happens and apologized that things got screwed up. No additional discount is offered. They feel the deal is excellent given the car just came out. I think it is just average honestly but unless I kill the deal and wait a few weeks to start getting pricing from dealers again I am not in the drivers seat. 

Am I happy? Not even close. Do I think there is a benefit to cancel the deal and run around to find an earlier car? Also probably not but on the fence. 

In reality, the first dealer is the one that caused this mess to begin with. A week ago there were a handful of 112 cars around that could have been modified for a build this month. Now they have all flipped into production. 

I have never had such issues ordering a car.

Forgot to mention: At both dealers. I had sat with the advisor and pulled up the inbound order list and picked the build date they were going to modify. My mistake was not recording the production number. It may have not mattered as in both cases they later claimed those cars were sold before hand. I don't believe it honestly. They wanted to get the sale in the system and then push me back.


----------



## RezF (Oct 24, 2010)

Few points I agree on:
1) BMWNA won’t get involved as this is a customer dealer issue
2) status 111 does get moved up to priority 1 reflecting customer sold is tagged to it. This moves it up the production and VDC clearance. It may save you two weeks at most from original estimate dates
2) dealer 2 definitely bait and switched you. Dealer 1 may have made an innocent mistake
3) go to a third dealer, or dealer 1 ( not dealer 2) and ask them to check dealer speed network for on the ground or incoming inventory that matches your criteria. That would be the fastest way to get what you want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctorrey (Mar 17, 2007)

I had an allocation issue earlier this year when I ordered my 340i. The dealer was up-front about the allocation issue and was trying to work a trade with another dealer. After a couple of weeks of this, they said they were unable to get another allocation and would need to wait until they got their own. My concern was that due to the delay, the car would arrive after the credit lock period and my incentives and MSD option would be gone. They said the car would be in 8-12 days past the lock period, but that I would get the deal as promised. They certainty followed up on their word, but I had to sign paperwork on the last day of the month of the lock period and the dealership made 2 payments on my behalf (I reimbursed them). Not sure if there was anything shady going on but it worked out and they were pretty transparent about it from the get-go. Gotta hustle for that deal!

Note: I have leased 5 BMWs with this CA including the aforementioned 340i simultaneously with an X3, so obviously a relationship and a little extra on the line.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

You'll see these games with a newly introduced car that is in demand. Apparently, G01 production is slow. So, demand far exceeds supply. I tried to get on my dealer's G01 waiting list, but they said they didn't have one since they didn't expect any shortage of U.S. built SUV's. I told them to let me know when they'll take my offer of splitting the difference between invoice and MSRP, and that I can wait a few months if they can get more money from somebody else on their earlier delivered cars. With USAA, BMW FS Visa points, and BMW FS loyalty, I'll be a couple well below invoice. So, there''s no point being greedy.

I had to wait 17 months for an E46 M3 coupe. I was 4th at a large dealer. I got bumped to 3rd when the original 3rd was bobbing around in the Med' when his production came up for spec'. By the end of E46 coupe production, M3's were almost one third of production... just a regular car you could wheel and deal on. Eventually, G01's will be like Doritos... "We'll make more... tomorrow."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCX2H2EgHxY


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

Classj said:


> At this point I am going to try to stick it out and hope the build gets bumped up a bit now that it is priority 1. I made a few calls and the best I found was a week 3, status 111 slot which is not enough to make me jump through hoops to switch dealers.


If interested, here's dealers in Eastern Region with M40is in 112 status:

Passport BMW , Suitland, MD
Paul Miller BMW, Wayne NJ
Wagner BMW of Shrewsbury, Shrewsbury MA
BMW of Stratham, Stratham NH (2)
BMW of Rockville, Rockville, MD
BMW Gallery, Norwood MA

Go get 'em. Today. It's a free deal for them.


----------



## Classj (May 4, 2010)

Thanks MJ for the advice and info! I guess luck was on my side today since I called Paul miller after lunch and secured a 112 build, week 2, configured to my spec with production number on the spot. I just saw your chart and am happy to see I got the only 112 presently in NJ. 

Before I even reached out to them I made the decision to dump dealer 2 regardless of timing. I gave the GM the opportunity to make things right and they refused. 

Thanks to everyone who helped here!


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

Classj said:


> Thanks MJ for the advice and info! I guess luck was on my side today since I called Paul miller after lunch and secured a 112 build, week 2, configured to my spec with production number on the spot. I just saw your chart and am happy to see I got the only 112 presently in NJ.
> 
> Before I even reached out to them I made the decision to dump dealer 2 regardless of timing. I gave the GM the opportunity to make things right and they refused.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped here!


Congrats! Enjoy it once it comes in.


----------

